# Statutory Declaration



## rajs (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am not sure if this has been answered earlier but I couldn't come across anything for this.
I am legally married but separated (not legally) and intend to get a divorce. As per DIAC I need to fill a statutory declaration form but is anyone aware of the form number? Is it 888 as that happens to be a partner visa application supporting by a witness and I dont think this is the correct form. So is there any other form for this?

Thank you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

rajs said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am not sure if this has been answered earlier but I couldn't come across anything for this.
> I am legally married but separated (not legally) and intend to get a divorce. As per DIAC I need to fill a statutory declaration form but is anyone aware of the form number? Is it 888 as that happens to be a partner visa application supporting by a witness and I dont think this is the correct form. So is there any other form for this?
> ...


I think you'll find the 888 is a statutoty declaration form and you'll also find reference to alternately using statutory declaration forms that can be obtained elsewhere.


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

rajs said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am not sure if this has been answered earlier but I couldn't come across anything for this.
> I am legally married but separated (not legally) and intend to get a divorce. As per DIAC I need to fill a statutory declaration form but is anyone aware of the form number? Is it 888 as that happens to be a partner visa application supporting by a witness and I dont think this is the correct form. So is there any other form for this?
> ...


It says in the Booklet that you can use Form 888 as a template for a Stat Dec. If you are living in a country that does not use Stat. Decs (my case in the USA) - then you can have a document notarized..an example=
*this is the form i used for certification of photocopies

For attestation of a copy of a document:

State of ............
County of ..........

On this _______ day of ______________ (month and year), I certify that this document is a true, exact, complete, and unaltered photocopy from the original document of...........................

Notary Seal (Signature of Notary)---------------------------------
(Name of Notary Typed, Stamped or Printed)
Notary Public, State of ___________ My commission expires ______________

or

For witnessing or attesting a signature:

STATE OF .............

COUNTY OF _______________

Signed or attested before me on _____________________________ (date) by ________________________________________________ (name(s) of person(s))

______________________________

NOTARY PUBLIC

(SEAL) Title (and Rank): _______________

Print Name: ___________________

My Commission Expires:

Hope this helps.*


----------



## rajs (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks alot Chrissie and Wanderer. This has been really very helpful. Thanks once again.



Chrissie said:


> It says in the Booklet that you can use Form 888 as a template for a Stat Dec. If you are living in a country that does not use Stat. Decs (my case in the USA) - then you can have a document notarized..an example=
> *this is the form i used for certification of photocopies
> 
> For attestation of a copy of a document:
> ...


----------

